# Crazy Chic with Tit hanging out on a cold winter day (nsfw)



## MSnowy (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## pixmedic (Jan 31, 2015)

very nice!
always love a good Tit shot!


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 31, 2015)

Chics and Tits ... all I need now is a beer and some football.


----------



## BillM (Jan 31, 2015)

I like the crazy ones, never boring


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 31, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> very nice!
> always love a good Tit shot!



Oh ya!

Thanks Ya


BillM said:


> I like the crazy ones, never boring



Hmmm,not sure I've ever met one that wasn't.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jan 31, 2015)

the annual pond hockey tournament is going on here on lake winnipesaukee, plenty of crazy chics with tits out around the bobhouses at night this weekend. Nice set (of photos)!


----------



## pgriz (Jan 31, 2015)

Michael, I see you're been taking thread titling lessons from Mishele...


----------



## snerd (Jan 31, 2015)

Gary A. said:


> Chics and Tits ... all I need now is a beer and some football.


Why is it so hard for our womenfolk to understand this?!


----------



## BillM (Jan 31, 2015)

Every forum needs a "show us your tits" thread  !!!!


----------

